# B&S Model 422707 18 Hp Twin



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi there,

I was wondering why the engine will not turn over to start besides the battery. Where should I start checking out to find the problem?
Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

This on a rider?
You've given the model no., could you supply the 'type' and 'code' nums.
Are you familiar with safety switches and solenoids ?


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, it's on a garden tractor. I'm not familiar with solenoids. Safety switches I'm assuming your referring to the blades being off, parking brake in place, seat down, etc.? If I'm wrong, correct me. I'll go get the rest of the info and reply back.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay, Type is 1214 01. Code is 9311025B.
Thanks.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I should mention too that I have a Haynes small engine book that will help me out with the solenoids and other things.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Does the Haynes book have a troubleshooting section ?

1) How long has it been since this unit has run?

2) Make sure you have a good(new) battery

3) Start with removing and scuff clean ALL cable connections between battery, frame, solenoid and starter.

4) What's make/model of tractor?
thanks,


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

It's an old beast I picked up used about 7 yrs ago. The make is Canadiana. I don't know what year it is though.
I had it running during the summer of 2008. In the fall of 2008 is when I started having the problems with it. At the time, I didn't bother looking in to since I bought a new lawn tractor. I'd like to try and get it running though for this coming summer to do some odd jobs around the yard. Plus, to learn a bit more of how the engines work.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

The 'code' indicates the motor was assembled in late '93, your unit is a 93-94 model.
Depending on how you left it in 2008, you may have to thoroughly clean the carb.
Start with 2) and 3) above.
thanks,


----------

